# Aires - safe or not?



## griffly16 (Jul 6, 2006)

Hi,

We're off to France for the first time on Thursday for 11 days and have planned our trip (Brittany) around staying on Aires. Just reading through the 'Winter in France' supplement of MMM last night, it said something like 'out of season (is Easter out-of-season?) there are quite a few thieves about and never, repeat never leave your motorhome unattended, especially after dark.'

Now bearing in mind that we will be out and about seeing the towns in the daytime, and probably in a restaurant or bar in the evening, this means that the MH will be left for long periods of time, and I'm now worried that we'll return to find it broken into, or worse......

Any thoughts/experiences (good or bad) would be welcome.

Griff


----------



## brimo (May 10, 2005)

You will find the aires brilliant. Whenever we go to France we ALWAYS use them. A lot are free, a great many are right bang in the middle of the town or village and in most cases there are other vans using them as well.

The only advice we can give about aires in any country is... "Do not sleep in any that are attached to the motorways" you will be especially vulnerable in those as they are targeted by thieves.

Enjoy the aires, that's what they are there for :lol:


----------



## 2kias (Sep 18, 2006)

We are also going for the first time in our MH in a few weeks and share your concerns. We have decided that we will only use Aires in an emergency and will stay on sites with the ACSI 10 12 14 Euro card and Camping Cheque. We did this with our caravan and enjoyed the facilities on the camp sites, particularly the swimming. Also felt a lot safer than I am sure we would on an Aire.
I am a light sleeper and would wake if a mouse ran over the roof!!!!
Might change our minds though if we find that they are better than we thought.


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

Griffly16

I think the main thing to consider is whether it feels "right" when you search out & park up at an aire. If it looks a bit seedy or has graffiti sprayed around & it's not in a particularly nice area, and there's no other "camping cars" there, then perhaps give it a miss and go to an official site. Give yourself plenty of time to find somewhere for the night, so you've got that "slack" to find somewhere else in case. 

We have used aires on our recent trips across to France, and have alternated between municipals, full facilities sites (using camping cheques) and aires. We have not felt uncomfortable at any of these.


----------



## griffly16 (Jul 6, 2006)

Thanks for the replies.

We'll use our common sense and not stay on any that look dodgy. Don't particularly like using proper campsites (in UK either) as they are generally too far out of town, and we like to sample a bar/pub or two in the evening. 

We're going to do it anyway and if something happens we'll put it down to experience....

Cheers


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

Good advice from Mike, if it feels dodgy move on..

We only use aires on our travels in France ( NOT Autoroute aires) and have never felt in danger or threatened at any time..

Give them a try, I bet you won't go back to paying site fees :wink:

We stayed on this aire at Mimizan in Feb for nearly 3 weeks, €5 per night with 16amp hook up.. .. next to a huge swimming pool .. the Atlantic..

Give them a go, use common sense and enjoy mixing with campers from all over europe.


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

2kias said:


> Snipped: I am a light sleeper and would wake if a mouse ran over the roof!!!!


But I am sure that there has been many a "light sleeper" turned into a "sleeping beauty" after the consumption of a bottle of that loverly red stuff they sell so cheaply in France.....

I am sure you will have a safe trip...... don't forget to set the alarm.

Mike


----------



## griffly16 (Jul 6, 2006)

Ah yes. The alarm......

Must get round to fitting one someday...


----------



## billym (Dec 17, 2005)

We nearly always stay on sites and have spent 6 months in France each of the last two years. It took us a long time to get into the Aire culture for the very reason you state, wanting to leave it unattended during the day or evening. The first time we did so was at St. Vallery sur Somme . We walked into town, had a drink, watched the seals in the estuary and came back to an untouched motorhome. After that we decided we could do it, and regularly used Aires all over France, leaving the motorhome unattended. I can think of absolutely nothing worse than parking up on Aires and never going off. Of course you could get broken into, but you have two choices.

Another observation. You read so much about people getting broken into at night whilst asleep, and scammed on motorways or car parks, but I cannot remember anyone telling me about their vans being broken into on Aires whilst unattended. ( I am sure people will have been ! )

Brittany has got to be one of the safest places to go. It is great for motorhoming especially the south coast.. beautiful. Happy and safe travels


----------



## jones721 (May 1, 2005)

I have travelled all over France many times and have only every used the Aires, much better than France Passion. I have never had any bad experiences using them.


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

jones721 said:


> I have travelled all over France many times and have only every used the Aires, much better than France Passion. .


I'm intrigued ! Why "much better than France Passion " ?

G


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

Hi Griff,

Rita and I have just returned from our first trip to France, where upon most of our time was spent on the Aires. Rita is slowly coming round to the fact that it is a safe option. As for me, I have never felt safer in my MH than I did in France, and I am normally a bit of a belt and braces type.

It is so relaxing and totally different to what we now expect in "yob culture UK".

Jock.


----------



## brimo (May 10, 2005)

Here, here, love em :lol:


----------



## CatherineandSteve (Dec 20, 2005)

*Aires*

Good evening Griffly 16.

Aires are a good way to see France, also some good cheap municipal sites around.
Never had any problems.  

Cheers Steve.


----------



## smokingdragon (Apr 27, 2006)

Personally speaking we have always used Autoroute aires to sleep over when travelling to Spain and Germany and have never had or seen a problem. We have done this for the last 6 or 7 years.

In the height of summer people will sleep just in sleeping bags next to their cars and I've seen tents put up for the overnighter!!

Cheers

Simon


----------



## navman (May 10, 2005)

smokingdragon said:


> Personally speaking we have always used Autoroute aires to sleep over when travelling to Spain and Germany and have never had or seen a problem. We have done this for the last 6 or 7 years.
> 
> Simon


So have we, and no problems also....

As mentioned before go with your feelings....


----------

